# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Έλεγχος Μοτέρ Διαδρόμου Γυμναστικής. Πως γίνεται;

## innova

Διαπίστωσα πως γυρνώντας χωρίς ρεύμα το μοτέρ, σε κάθε στροφή κάνει ένα φρενάρισμα.
Είναι ένδειξη σφάλματος;

(διάβασα πως ο έλεγχος ενός ηλεκτροκινητήρα είναι σύνθετη υπόθεση και απαιτεί και ειδικά εργαλεία που δεν έχουν όλοι. Υπάρχει όμως κάποιο πρώτο στάδιο που η διάγνωση είναι ξεκάθαρη και χωρίς εργαλεία;

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Διαπίστωσα πως γυρνώντας χωρίς ρεύμα το μοτέρ, σε κάθε στροφή κάνει ένα φρενάρισμα.
> Είναι ένδειξη σφάλματος;
> 
> Πρεπει να απομονωσεις την πηγη του φρεναρισματος. Φρεναρει το μοτερ ή ο ιμαντας? Χαλαρωνεις τον ιμαντα και το τσεκαρεις.
> 
> (διάβασα πως ο έλεγχος ενός ηλεκτροκινητήρα είναι σύνθετη υπόθεση και απαιτεί και ειδικά εργαλεία που δεν έχουν όλοι. Υπάρχει όμως κάποιο πρώτο στάδιο που η διάγνωση είναι ξεκάθαρη και χωρίς εργαλεία;


Ο ελεγχος δεν ειναι δυσκολη υποθεση. Χρειαζεσαι ενα πολυμετρο και μια αμπεροτσιμπιδα ΚΑΙ την γνωση να τα χρησιμοποιησεις.
Η επισκευη του αλλαζει καθως θα ηθελε εξωλκεις και εσωλκεις ρουλεμαν, οπως και σχετικη εμπειρια. Ειναι πολυ ευκολο να το χαλασεις!!!

----------


## innova

> Ο ελεγχος δεν ειναι δυσκολη υποθεση. Χρειαζεσαι ενα πολυμετρο και μια αμπεροτσιμπιδα ΚΑΙ την γνωση να τα χρησιμοποιησεις.
> Η επισκευη του αλλαζει καθως θα ηθελε εξωλκεις και εσωλκεις ρουλεμαν, οπως και σχετικη εμπειρια. Ειναι πολυ ευκολο να το χαλασεις!!!


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Αλέξανδρε για την απάντηση!
έχω απομονώσει το μοτέρ, το φρένο είναι αποκλειστικά δικό του.
παίζει κάτι με μαγνήτες-ανάποδο ρεύμα σε κάθε φάση;

----------


## innova

> Ο ελεγχος δεν ειναι δυσκολη υποθεση. Χρειαζεσαι ενα πολυμετρο και μια αμπεροτσιμπιδα ΚΑΙ την γνωση να τα χρησιμοποιησεις.
> Η επισκευη του αλλαζει καθως θα ηθελε εξωλκεις και εσωλκεις ρουλεμαν, οπως και σχετικη εμπειρια. Ειναι πολυ ευκολο να το χαλασεις!!!


Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, με τα παραπάνω εργαλεία μπορεί να έρθει ο τεχνικός που διαφημίζει στο ιντερνετ πως φτιάχνει όλων των ειδών τους διαδρόμους στο χώρο σου και να διαπιστώσει αν φταίει το μοτέρ. Και όχι να ξηλώνει και μοτέρ και πλακέτες και να τα παιρνει μαζί του για να τα δεί στο "εργαστήριο" της εταιρείας.

Κάνω λάθος;

----------


## vasilimertzani

κοιτα.
το μοτερ ευκολα μετριεται πανω στον διαδρομο.αλλα δεν επισκευαζεται εκει.θελει εργαστηριο.
το προβλημα που αναφερεις οταν καθεσαι πανω στον διαδρομο το καταλαβαινεις; η και οταν ειναι κενος;
ελυσες απο πανω ολα τα παρελκομενα που γυρναει το μοτερ ωστε να δεις αν μαγκωνει μηχανικα;

----------


## innova

> κοιτα.
> το μοτερ ευκολα μετριεται πανω στον διαδρομο.αλλα δεν επισκευαζεται εκει.θελει εργαστηριο.


Φίλε Βασίλη σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!
Εννοείται πως δεν επισκευάζεται επάνω στον διάδρομο, αλλά όπως λες δεν χρειάζεται να αφαιρεθεί για να γίνει η διάγνωση!

Και ναι, το μοτέρ όπως έγραψα και στο πρώτο ποστ, φρενάρει σε κάθε μία ακριβώς στροφή όχι από εξωτερική μηχανική αιτία (ρουλεμάν ή ράουλα). 

Η ερώτησή μου είναι :
γυρνώντας έναν ηλεκτροκινητήρα με το χέρι,  χωρίς να είναι συνδεδεμένος στο ρεύμα δημιουργεί φρεναρίσματα με κάποια συχνότητα λόγω της κατασκευής του (λόγω της ηλεκτρομαγνητικής λειτουργίας του δηλαδή) ;

----------


## αλπινιστης

> έχω απομονώσει το μοτέρ, το φρένο είναι αποκλειστικά δικό του.


 :Smile:  Επεστρεψα!
Λοιπον, εαν καταλαβα καλα, το μπλοκαρισμα σου ειναι στο μοτερ και οχι στον διαδρομο. 
Οπως εγραψες, στο #6 : _φρενάρει σε κάθε μία ακριβώς στροφή όχι από εξωτερική μηχανική αιτία 
_με οδηγεις σε κακες σκεψεις. 
Εχω ακομα λιγες αποριες:
1. Το φρεναρισμα το κανει ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ξεμπλοκαρισμενο απο τον διαδρομο? 
     (Για να ειμαστε 100% σιγουροι πως φταιει το μοτερ)
2. Το κανει οταν δουλευει ή οταν το γυρνας με το χερι σβηστο? (Μπορει να το κανει ΚΑΙ στις δυο   
    περιπτωσεις)



> γυρνώντας έναν ηλεκτροκινητήρα με το χέρι, χωρίς να είναι συνδεδεμένος στο ρεύμα δημιουργεί φρεναρίσματα με κάποια συχνότητα λόγω της κατασκευής του (λόγω της ηλεκτρομαγνητικής λειτουργίας του δηλαδή) ;



3 πιθανες απαντησεις:
α. Ειναι dc και αισθανεσαι οταν το περιστρεφεις την ελξη των μαγνητων
β. Εχει φρενο (ηλεκρικο ή μηχανικο) που εχει χαλασει-φθαρει-ξερυθμιστει.
γ. Εχει μηχανικη βλαβη που επισκευαζεται (ρουλεμαν ή κανενα επισκευασιμο σφηνωμα)
δ. Εχει μηχανικη βλαβη που ΔΕΝ επισκευαζεται (σπασμενος ροτορας-στραβος αξονας)(αυτες ειναι οι κακες σκεψεις που αναφερω παραπανω). 
Λυσε μας τις αποριες και προχωραμε

----------


## innova

> Επεστρεψα!
> Λοιπον, εαν καταλαβα καλα, το μπλοκαρισμα σου ειναι στο μοτερ και οχι στον διαδρομο. 
> Οπως εγραψες, στο #6 : _φρενάρει σε κάθε μία ακριβώς στροφή όχι από εξωτερική μηχανική αιτία 
> _με οδηγεις σε κακες σκεψεις. 
> Εχω ακομα λιγες αποριες:
> 1. Το φρεναρισμα το κανει ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ξεμπλοκαρισμενο απο τον διαδρομο? 
>      (Για να ειμαστε 100% σιγουροι πως φταιει το μοτερ)
> 2. Το κανει οταν δουλευει ή οταν το γυρνας με το χερι σβηστο? (Μπορει να το κανει ΚΑΙ στις δυο   
>     περιπτωσεις)
> ...


Καλώς ήρθες!  :Smile: 

Λοιπόν, όσο το μοτέρ ήταν πάνω στο διάδρομο, με κλειστό το διακόπτη ρεύματος τον "περπάταγα" με τα πόδια στον τάπητα και ένοιωθα το στιγμιαίο δάγκωμα του φρένου σε κάθε μία ακριβώς περιστροφή.
Όταν έβγαλα το μοτέρ από πάνω, έλεγξα τα ράουλα και δεν είχαν θέμα στραβώματος ή φρεναρίσματος ή θορύβου.
Με το μοτέρ στο χέρι (στην κυριολεξία! :Biggrin:  ) νοιώθω την μισή περιστροφή να γίνεται εύκολα και την άλλη μισή (στο περίπου) πιο σφικτή. Όχι όμως σαν φρένο, περισσότερο σαν αποτέλεσμα μαγνητικής έλξης ή απώθησης, αλλά όχι ξεκάθαρα! Δεν θα απέκλεια να είναι και στραβός ο άξονας...
Θόρυβο δεν ακούω αλλά με τόσο αργή περιστροφή (με το χέρι) ίσως δύσκολα θα ακουγόταν...

----------


## innova

Το μοτέρ είναι DC permanent magnet motor. 
AMPS: 7.0 
HP: 2 cont.

http://jintankm.no11.cuttle.com.cn/product.htm  = 1,5HP σύμφωνα με το εργοστάσιο! 

Περίεργο η εταιρεία να κολλάει επάνω ταμπελάκι για 2HP! (υπάρχει κάτι που αγνοώ; )

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Καλώς ήρθες! 
> 
> Λοιπόν, όσο το μοτέρ ήταν πάνω στο διάδρομο, με κλειστό το διακόπτη ρεύματος τον "περπάταγα" με τα πόδια στον τάπητα και ένοιωθα το στιγμιαίο δάγκωμα του φρένου σε κάθε μία ακριβώς περιστροφή.
> 
> Του μοτερ, του διαδρομου ή του ραουλου του ιμαντα? Θεωρω πως εννοεις του μοτερ. Θεωρω ομως οτι η συχνοτητα που παρατηρεις συμπιπτει και με του ραουλου...
> Όταν έβγαλα το μοτέρ από πάνω, έλεγξα τα ράουλα και δεν είχαν θέμα στραβώματος ή φρεναρίσματος ή θορύβου.
> Με το μοτέρ στο χέρι (στην κυριολεξία! ) νοιώθω την μισή περιστροφή να γίνεται εύκολα και την άλλη μισή (στο περίπου) πιο σφικτή. Όχι όμως σαν φρένο, περισσότερο σαν αποτέλεσμα μαγνητικής έλξης ή απώθησης, αλλά όχι ξεκάθαρα! 
> Σωστα γιατι παρακατω λες πως το μοτερ ειναι permanent magnet
> 
> ...


Για να περιορισουμε τα σημεια ψαξιματος, εστιαζω σε δυο μερη. 
Το ενα ειναι το μοτερ το οποιο αν μπορεις, οπως το εχεις στο χερι, κρατα το γερα και βαλτο να δουλεψει-Θα μας λυσει πολλες αποριες.
Το δευτερο και πιστευω πως ισως ειναι και το πιο πιθανο ειναι τα ρουλεμαν των ραουλων. Για να καταλαβεις φθορα ρουλεμαν γυρνοντας τα με το χερι, απαιτει μεγαλη εμπειρια λογω της χαμηλης εως ανυπαρκτης ταχυτητας περιστροφης. Η ταχυτητα ειναι εκεινος ο ρουφιανος που δειχνει τις βλαβες που δεν φαινονται σε χαμηλες ταχυτητες!!
Οποτε, σε πρωτη φαση βαλε το μοτερ να δουλεψει και ακου το.
Και βλεπουμε...

----------


## innova

> Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Αλέξανδρε για την απάντηση!
> *έχω απομονώσει το μοτέρ, το φρένο είναι αποκλειστικά δικό του.*
> παίζει κάτι με μαγνήτες-ανάποδο ρεύμα σε κάθε φάση;


Φίλε Αλέξανδρε σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου!
Το φρενάρισμα του μοτέρ δίνει διαφορετική αίσθηση 
α) όταν το γυρνούσα περπατωντας έκανε ξεκάθαρο στιγμιαίο δάγκωμα σε κάθε μία πλήρη περιστροφή του μοτέρ
β) γυρνώντας το μόνο του με το χέρι (που η ταχύτητα περιστροφής είναι σαφώς πολύ μικρότερη) ένοιωθα πως το φρένο διαρκούσε 1/4 της στροφής, ακολουθούσε 1/4 στροφής χωρίς φρένο και μετά πάλι τα ίδια.
Και για να μη σε ταλαιπωρώ άλλο, ο μάστορας που το πήγα μου είπε πως είναι η αίσθηση των μαγνητών αυτή και το μοτέρ είναι απλά καμένο χωρίς άλλη μηχανική βλάβη.

Η αιτία όμως του καψίματος παραμένει ανεξιχνίαστη και μάλιστα δεν αποκλείεται ακόμη και μια παρατεταμένη χαμηλότερη τάση του ηλεκτρ. δικτύου της ΔΕΗ (εκτός των κλασσικών : βαρύτερος αναβάτης, σφοκτός τάπητας, συνεχής πολύωρη λειτουργία κλπ). 

Λαχείο το επόμενο κάψιμο; Μάλλον!!!

----------


## αλπινιστης

Οποτε για περιελιξη,παρε τηλ: _Σπυρος Διακατος_ Ιθακης 54 Αγ. Ι. Ρεντης τηλ:210 4917657
Εκτος αν το νεο μοτερ ειναι πολυ πιο φθηνο.

Το μοτερ δεν υποτιθεται οτι δουλευε? Αυτην την εικονα ειχα :Confused1:

----------


## fgrek27

Κωστα πως κατάλαβες οτι έχει πρόβλημα το μοτέρ?
Τι κανη ακριβώς ο διάδρομος σου?
Τι μοντέλο είναι?

----------


## innova

> Οποτε για περιελιξη,παρε τηλ: _Σπυρος Διακατος_ Ιθακης 54 Αγ. Ι. Ρεντης τηλ:210 4917657
> Εκτος αν το νεο μοτερ ειναι πολυ πιο φθηνο.
> 
> Το μοτερ δεν υποτιθεται οτι δουλευε? Αυτην την εικονα ειχα


Όπως το είπες: Υποτίθεται. Δηλ. δούλευε ένα-δυο λεπτά και μετά ή έκανε αυτά τα κοψίματα που εγώ λέω φρεναρίσματα, ή σταματούσε βγάζοντας error1 "check speed sensor". Όπου και με αλλαγή speed sensor έκανε πάλι τα ίδια. 
Ο τελευταίος μάστορας που το είδε μου είπε πως επισκεύαζε μαζικά πριν 4-5 χρόνια όλα αυτά τα μοτέρ της συγκεκριμένης φίρμας, της οποίας το όνομα θα ήθελα να πω αφού τελειώσει η περιπέτεια.
Ο μάστορας πάντως (όπου πήγα συστημένος - όσο αυτό λέει κάτι) είπε πως αξίζει η επισκευή του, δεν είναι λέει τελείως για πέταμα..

----------


## innova

> Κωστα πως κατάλαβες οτι έχει πρόβλημα το μοτέρ?
> Τι κανη ακριβώς ο διάδρομος σου?
> Τι μοντέλο είναι?





> Όπως το είπες: Υποτίθεται. Δηλ. δούλευε ένα-δυο λεπτά και μετά ή έκανε αυτά τα κοψίματα που εγώ λέω φρεναρίσματα, ή σταματούσε βγάζοντας error1 "check speed sensor". Όπου και με αλλαγή speed sensor έκανε πάλι τα ίδια.


Φίλε Γρηγόρη, 
εκτός των παραπάνω δεν υπάρχει άλλο θέμα, ούτε στραβού άξονα ούτε ρουλεμάν.
Τώρα αν φταίει παράλληλα και κάποιο ηλεκτρονικό κομμάτι θα διαπιστωθεί όταν το φτιαγμένο μοτέρ ξανατοποθετηθεί επάνω. 
Πάντως ο μάστορας που το έβαλε στα μηχανήματά του είπε άμεσα πως είναι καμένο, δεν προβληματίστηκε ούτε καν το ανέφερε (όπως ένας άλλος) με το θέμα του δυσεύρετου συλλέκτη εξ'αιτίας του οποίου λεει πως κάηκε το μοτέρ και μου τόδωσε πίσω (? όποιος θέλει ας μου γράψει δυο κουβέντες για το τι ρόλο παίζει ο συλλέκτης γιατί όσο κι'αν έψαξα δεν βρήκα κάτι).

Επίσης, ενδεικτικό του καψίματος (=βραχυκύκλωμα των σπειρών του πηνίου) είναι και το οτι ο ρότορας με ένα υγιές πηνίο δεν έχει ιδιότητες μαγνήτη, ενώ ένας με βραχυκυκλωμένο λειτουργεί σαν μαγνήτης, με μεγαλύτερες εντάσεις έλξης στα σημεία του πηνίου - περιμετρικά του ρότορα - που είναι περισσότερο βραχυκυκλωμένα. 
Ελπίζω να ήμουν κατανοητός, αν όχι πείτε μου να διευκρινίσω.

----------


## innova

> Οποτε για περιελιξη,παρε τηλ: _Σπυρος Διακατος_ Ιθακης 54 Αγ. Ι. Ρεντης τηλ:210 4917657
> Εκτος αν το νεο μοτερ ειναι πολυ πιο φθηνο.


Αλέξανδρε, ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία. Στην αναζήτησή μου δεν είχα βρεί το συγκεκριμένο εργαστήριο.

----------


## innova

Το μοτέρ (York) παρελήφθη, τοποθετήθηκε και λειτούργησε απρόσκοπτα για 3-4 δίλεπτα δοκιμών.
Μόνο που κάνει κάποιο θόρυβο που στον πάγκο του μάστορα (σε φουλ στροφές όμως...) δεν τον έκανε. Δεν έχω εντοπίσει ακόμη αν είναι από το μοτέρ ή αν συντονίζει κάτι άλλο (αν και νομίζω έσφιξα καλά όλες τις βίδες).
Αν έχω νεώτερα θα ενημερώσω.
Το σημαντικότερο όμως όλων είναι η υποστήριξη από τους συμφορουμίτες που αφιερώνοντας τον πολύτιμο χρόνο και τις γνώσεις-εμπειρίες τους, βοηθούν κάποιους σαν και εμένα να βγούμε από μια δύσκολη θέση.
Γρηγόρη και Αλέξανδρε, και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## innova

Λοιπόν σήμερα τον δοκίμασα με περπάτημα έως και 6,4Χλμ/ώρα για περίπου 20 λεπτά και δεν παρουσιάζει κανένα πρόβλημα πλην του θορύβου ο οποίος δεν είναι περιοδικός αλλά δεν σταματάει κι' όλας.
Ο μάστορας μου είπε (είπα μήπως τον δοκίμασε στο φουλ ενώ εγώ τον δουλεύω στο ούτε μισό) πως δεν του έκανε το παραμικρό πρόβλημα, ούτε στις χαμηλές ούτε σε άλλες στροφές. Αν άκουγε ρουλεμάν ή άξονα θα τα άλλαζε λέει(και δεν έχω λόγο να μη τον πιστέψω, φαινόταν σοβαρός και επαγγελματίας).

Εγώ λοιπόν θέλω να τον "τρέξω" με σβηστό μοτέρ για να δώ αν ο θόρυβος είναι από τα ράουλα ή κάτι άλλο (υποψιάζομαι κάποιο συντονισμό με το σκελετό του διαδρόμου αλλά δεν ξέρω ακόμη).

Η ερώτησή μου είναι: μπορεί να κάνω ζημιά γυρνώντας το μοτερ χειρο(ποδο)κίνητα ενώ δεν είναι στο ρεύμα; 
(μπορώ να πετύχω ταχύτητα πάνω από 5km/h πιστεύω... δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο η ταχύτητα περιστροφής)

----------


## innova

> ...
> 
> Η ερώτησή μου είναι: μπορεί να κάνω ζημιά γυρνώντας το μοτερ χειρο(ποδο)κίνητα ενώ δεν είναι στο ρεύμα;


όλοι για μπάνιο είστε; :Biggrin:

----------


## fgrek27

βάλε λίπανση στο ταπέτο,και κανε αμπερομετριση το μοτέρ για να δούμε πόσα αμπέρ τραβά το μοτερ οταν δουλευη με 5χιλ. ταχύτητά με ατομο και χωρίς.

----------


## innova

> βάλε λίπανση στο ταπέτο,και κανε αμπερομετριση το μοτέρ για να δούμε πόσα αμπέρ τραβά το μοτερ οταν δουλευη με 5χιλ. ταχύτητά με ατομο και χωρίς.


ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΡΟ 600.jpg

Έχω το εικονιζόμενο. Το βάζω στα 20Α συνεχές και μετράω τι δείχνει το μοτέρ από το μαύρο και κόκκινο καλώδιο που πάει στην κεντρική πλακέτα;;

ή χρειάζεται ειδικό όργανο;

----------


## innova

> ΠΟΛΥΜΕΤΡΟ 600.jpg
> 
> Έχω το εικονιζόμενο. Το βάζω στα 20Α συνεχές και μετράω τι δείχνει το μοτέρ από το μαύρο και κόκκινο καλώδιο που πάει στην κεντρική πλακέτα;;
> 
> ή χρειάζεται ειδικό όργανο;


Απαντάω έστω και καθυστερημένα μη τυχόν νομίσει κανείς πως γίνεται όπως έγραφα (ρωτώντας) παραπάνω:

Όχι!!!
Με τον παραπάνω τρόπο καίμε το πολύμετρο!!!

----------


## αλπινιστης

!!! Μπορει και να την γλυτωσες αν ειχε ασφαλεια μεσα!
Για την αμπερομετρηση θελει σωστη επιλογη κλιμακος αλλα ΚΑΙ σωστη θεση ακροδεκτων - το οτι ειναι ψηφιακο σε γλυτωνει απο τον πονοκεφαλο της πολικοτητας.
Σε τι φαση βρισκεσαι? Διαδρομος με λιγο θορυβο και πολυμετρο ισως off?

----------


## innova

> !!! Μπορει και να την γλυτωσες αν ειχε ασφαλεια μεσα!
> Για την αμπερομετρηση θελει σωστη επιλογη κλιμακος αλλα ΚΑΙ σωστη θεση ακροδεκτων - το οτι ειναι ψηφιακο σε γλυτωνει απο τον πονοκεφαλο της πολικοτητας.
> Σε τι φαση βρισκεσαι? Διαδρομος με λιγο θορυβο και πολυμετρο ισως off?


Συγγνώμη, μόλις τώρα είδα το μήνυμα!
Όχι, τελικά δεν έκανα καθόλου μέτρηση ακόμη.
Ο διάδρομος δουλεύει με τον ίδιο θόρυβο μια-δύο φορές την εβδομάδα (και οι υπόλοιπες "προπονήσεις" γίνονται στο δρόμο) ώστε να αντέξει (τουλάχιστον ημερολογιακά) ένα χρόνο ακόμη... (μη φάω σύντομα τη μαχαιριά των 120 επισκευή & 90 τάπητα).

(το πολύμετρό μου έχει λέει άλλη θέση ειδικά για μέτρηση αμπέρ...)

----------

